# Hot girls...



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

bring it!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Talk about giving the female members here "image" problems. Hot girls, as your title?! Sheesh


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

ok...GIRLS...please post pics here!...thank you!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't post random hot women pics plucked from the net here, btw!
I closed the other for a reason...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Ms. Natereri...Im waiting!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> Ms. Natereri...Im waiting!!!

















me too..

I have a bad feeling that we will be waiting a long time for this one..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> Ms. Natereri...Im waiting!!!


 You havent learned about me in all the 6 months youve been here, have you?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> phishin06 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Natereri...Im waiting!!!
> ...


 I have :rasp:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

seems like they're really pushing it your highness.... :smile:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ha


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

pamonster...that pic is rediculous...too funny man


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

ok...lets get back on track...post away darlins....


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Hint....look at some peoples profiles....but don't be a wanker and copy/paste them here if they wanna share they will


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude, this thread will only garner 1-2 responses.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dude, this thread will only garner 1-2 responses.


 Thats what I'm sayin!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes cannot post here ok :rasp:

whats the matter Ms Natt. was it you saying we were all a big giant family. well familys look at there mom and sister(s)

in a good way though :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is not like no one knows what I look like so just to shut you up here ya go my fiance is in the pic too


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> It is not like no one knows what I look like so just to shut you up here ya go my fiance is in the pic too


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Innes cannot post here ok :rasp:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

KingKong said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > It is not like no one knows what I look like so just to shut you up here ya go my fiance is in the pic too


 gee thanks I feel beautiful now


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hm, i see someone has a lot of lonely nights at home, that they have to wank off to "hot" girls they meet on the internet







.....why not rent a prostitute? it's cheap, effective and one hell of a way to get a gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Face of a Rose"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't post random hot women pics plucked from the net here, btw!
> I closed the other for a reason...


 I know that sucks!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "Face of a Rose"
> 
> :nod:


 why thank you


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Biker babe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> whats the matter Ms Natt. was it you saying we were all a big giant family. well familys look at there mom and sister(s)
> 
> in a good way though :laugh:


 Like I said and will continue to say, my pic is reserved for staff use only!









With the exception of a few other "non-staff" people.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Biker babe is hott! <minus the smokes> who is she? Your lady?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"minus the smokes" yeah they don't do much for me eather, but hey she still has nice boobies right?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"minus the smokes" - lmao, non-smokers just cannot let it lie


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Biker babe


 i like the girl, she's hot, but she's your lady, soooooooooo........

.........the real question is, who's that beauty she's leaning on? that thing is sweet. can you get me some "digits" to that sweet thang? i wanna ride her all night long, or at least until she gets tired and runs out of gas


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Biker babe


you ride a kawi i just got a 2000 zx9r they are very nice bikes i like the paint job i have a guy that painting mine as we speak nice looking girl too :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn kawi...is that your girl?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "minus the smokes" yeah they don't do much for me eather, but hey she still has nice boobies right?


 oh ya!


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

you will never see a pic of me. im afraid that ill scare people away :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice pic, Pcrose.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> you will never see a pic of me. im afraid that ill scare people away :laugh:


 No way


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

KingKong said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > It is not like no one knows what I look like so just to shut you up here ya go my fiance is in the pic too


 Damn,that is pretty rude...I think you are attractive pcrose :nod:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks guys I appreciate it


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey here's mine since no other girls except pcrose are posting there's.
This is the only pic i have on my computer here at school. It's me and my boys (honda99_300ex) dog Fluffy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

glad you joined the board we have heard a lot about you from your boy.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah we thought he was lying


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol well I didn't think he was lying because he had pics of you before


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Hey here's mine since no other girls except pcrose are posting there's.


Fine, I'll go out on a limb here too then:



















Me looking devilishly pissed







:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

melissa I want bentley


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I think everyone wants a bentley! Too bad theyre 500 grand


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I think everyone wants a bentley! Too bad theyre 500 grand


 actually it's only 180 grand


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

what the hell kind of bentley are you talking about???? a brand new HAND MADE Bentley(not sure which model) is 500 g's so youre probably correct as well

If you still think Im wrong just ask the sales rep at the whatever auto show near you or go to the new york one like I did and ask the bald sales rep david lol


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Bently=name of her bulldog


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe and I thought she was stinkin rich for a minute......still you got style girl.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> what the hell kind of bentley are you talking about???? a brand new HAND MADE Bentley(not sure which model) is 500 g's so youre probably correct as well
> 
> If you still think Im wrong just ask the sales rep at the whatever auto show near you or go to the new york one like I did and ask the bald sales rep david lol


 Bentley is my English Bulldog...still with a hefty pricetag though...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yes I was talkin about the bulldog my fave kind of dog now only if I can get a hold of one


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> yes I was talkin about the bulldog my fave kind of dog now only if I can get a hold of one


 just grab it by the neck and hoist it up and he will not act up. oh and you might have to run.they are very skittish....









i wouldnt mind having a bently

the car that is


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

innes girlfriend..she was a member when pfury first started..but they broke up and she left...







her screen name was (inneschick)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Karen told you not to post her pic.........

....boy your in trouble


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Karen told you not to post her pic.........
> 
> ....boy your in trouble


 At least he used one of my better ones!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Karen told you not to post her pic.........
> ...










yes he did


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Hey here's mine since no other girls except pcrose are posting there's.
> This is the only pic i have on my computer here at school. It's me and my boys (honda99_300ex) dog Fluffy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey here's mine since no other girls except pcrose are posting there's.
> > This is the only pic i have on my computer here at school. It's me and my boys (honda99_300ex) dog Fluffy


 Somebody be whipped!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Fallenangel0210 said:
> ...


 sssshhhhhiiiiiitttttt

I Just love Her

Oh, and ask her who is whipped.........every day :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Honda99_300ex said:
> ...


 You better!











> Oh, and ask her who is whipped.........every day :laugh:


I did, she said it was you


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is a picture of my wife, she sometimes utulizes are account on pfury.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Honda99_300ex said:
> ...


 :bleh: not me


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > Honda99_300ex said:
> ...


 GET A ROOM!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > Fallenangel0210 said:
> ...










Seriously


----------

